# Does the pane of glass feeling ever go?



## Maddyn (May 4, 2017)

I have had dp/dr mostly dr for 5 years, i would say i was almost cured but recently have fallen even further now to dp which is new and scary, but with my dr this pane of glass feeling in my eyes as if visually the world is not right and looks funny, does that ever go? because for 5 years it has not gone once


----------



## Crazxan (May 14, 2017)

This a common symptom of depersonalization and I have it as well. And yes, all symptoms with depersonalization will eventually subside it just takes time. Never give up on yourself, you will eventually recover.


----------



## sekhmet (Jan 24, 2011)

It absolutely does. Keep your chin up


----------

